# [Mini-HowTo] Ivman, sustituto de supermount kernel>2.6.8

## navegante

Ivman HowTo versión 0.2.1

Introducción

Uno de los cambios que se hicieron en las releases de las gentoo-dev-sources es el quitar el parche de supermount y de bootsplash, por eso me decidí a hacer/traducir algunos howtos para la comunidad hispanoparlante. El de fbsplash (sustituto de bootsplash) ya esta, así que ahora toca el de ivman (sustituto de supermount), y de paso de Udev (sustituto devfs).

Migrar a Udev

1. Configuramos nuestro kernel para retirar devfs:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

y lo dejas así:

General setup  --->

[ * ] Support for hot-pluggable devices

File systems  --->

Pseudo filesystems  --->

[ ] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

1 Bis. Si usas Genkernel puedes pasarle la opción --udev para que lo configure automaticamente:

#  genkernel --save-config --menuconfig --udev all

2. Ahora editas tu archivo /etc/conf.d/rc

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/rc
```

Editas las siguientes variables en "no", si tienes dispositivos que no crea udev y los creas manualmente, puedes poner en "yes" RC_DEVICE_TARBALL:

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"

3. Como udev utiliza hotplug y/o coldplug para crear los dispositivos necesitamos instalarlo. Coldplug carga los modululos de los dispositivos ya conectados, hotplug los carga dinamicamente, es decir cuando los enchufas, aunque a veces con uno tienes suficiente.

```
# emerge hotplug coldplug

# rc-update add hotplug default (puede ser tambien en boot, fixme)

# rc-update add coldplug boot (puede ser tambien en default, fixme)
```

4. Desinstalar devfsd:

```
# emerge -C devfsd
```

5. Borrar todo rastro de devfs, para esto inicia con un livecd y haz:

```
# loadkeys es

# mkdir test

# mount /dev/hdx test/

# cd test/dev

# rm *

# mknod -m 660 console c 5 1

# mknod -m 660 null c 1 3

# cd ../..

# umount test

# rmdir test

# reboot
```

Si inicias y todo va correctamente, Felicidadez!! haz migrado a udev, si tienes algún problema ppstealo aquí o en otro hilo, el problema más comun es/era el enlace al mouse, si no te arrancan las X o te arrancan pero sin ratón, edita tu xorg.conf y cambia la dirección del dispositivo a /dev/psaux.

Instalar Ivman

Esto es de lo más fácil, no tendrás problema alguno.

1. Instalamos hal (hardware abstraction layer ??), lo cual instalará como dependencia dbus

```
# emerge hal
```

2. Ahora Ivman en si, te recomiendo la versión ~x86 ( >= 0.5) ya que sus features son mas completas.

```
# echo "sys-apps/ivman" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords (solo si quieres ~x86)

# emerge ivman
```

3. Iniciamos los servicios y los agregamos al inicio.

```
# /etc/init.d/hal start

# /etc/init.d/ivman start

# rc-update add hal default

# rc-update add ivman default
```

Configurar Ivman

Con lo anterior ya debes poder usar el automontaje, pruebalo inserta un cd y ve como se monta, ahora solo presiona el boton de eject y ve como lo saca (siempre y cuando no lo este usando una app). Sin embargo querrás tunearlo para que se adapte a tus necesidades. Para eso es este apartado:

---> En Construcción <---

Referencias: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185508&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

----------

## psm1984

He tenido que hacer un:

USE="apache2" emerge  subversion

porque si no me decia que apache lo bloqueaba. Voy a seguir, a ver si lo consigo. 

Gracias por el howto    :Wink: .

Para echarlo a andar he tenido que hacer un:

ln -s /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket /var/lib/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

por que si no no tiraba.

PD: ¿no hay ninguna forma de desmontar el cd cuando le das al boton de extraer?   :Confused: 

----------

## artic

Muy bueno el mini-howto,estan muy bien para q los gentozeros tengan en español y paso a paso,el como configurar todo.Haber si siguen apareciendo minis como este,en vez de post de crakear.

La verdad es q a mi no me gusta el supermount personalmente.Usando rox te automatiza las tareas al entrar en el directorio ya sea dvd,cdrom,etc.....,y me imagino q el iniciar esos elementos ralentizara unos seg el arranke,por el resto muy bien pa kien guste.

Salu2

----------

## episode96

Gracias por el How-to    :Very Happy: 

No he conseguido que compilaran las versiones cvs y he usado las de Portage. Por cierto, un par de apuntes:

 :Arrow:  Ademas de añadir los ebuilds a /etc/portage/package.unmask hay que añadirlos a /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 :Arrow:  Se te ha colado una ',' en la URL del ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66013  :Wink: 

Espero que todo esto madure un poco más y se integre de forma plena en los escritorios.

----------

## navegante

He actulizado el articulo ya que ahora ya tenemos todas las apps en el portage y dentro de poco el ivman será estable   :Very Happy: . En unos días retiro completamente las partes antiguas, las deje como referencia. Saludos.

----------

## psm1984

ahora ya va perfecto   :Wink: 

----------

## Tanisete

Hola a todos:

He estado intentando poner ivman segun esta guia, pero me he encontrado con algunos problemas:

- Despues de emerger todo, no habia tal archivo /etc/conf.d/ivman

- Cuando intenté montar cosas, a pesar de tener en el IvmConfigMappgins.xml una entrada para mapear "hdc" y "hdd" a "cdrom0" y "cdrom1",  se me crean entradas en el fstab cada vez que lo arranco.

- Se me automontan los cdroms, sin embargo, no se desmontan... tengo que ir como root para hacerlo.

A continuación os pongo el output del ivman en modo debug, y también el IvmConfigMappings, y el fstab:

```

kke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPVOL_ES

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hdc

libhal.c 840 : Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device withid /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPVOL_ES

manager.c:232 (ivm_media_changed) Forcing media type

manager.c:186 (ivm_cdrom_policy) In cdrom_policy

manager.c:205 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Device: /dev/hdc

manager.c:213 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Its data

IvmConfigActions.c:214 (get_actions) Nodeset is null

manager.c:150 (ivm_device_mount) Mounting /dev/hdc

manager.c:159 (ivm_device_mount) Mapped to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura

hal_interface.c:168 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: OL_ES"   "/mnt/dvd"

manager.c:290 (ivm_unlock_device) Unlocking tray of /dev/hdc

manager.c:301 (ivm_unlock_device) /dev/hdc unlocked

manager.c:112 (ivm_check_dvd) Checking for DVD in '/dev/hdc' mounted on '/mnt/dvd'

hal_interface.c:235 (hal_device_condition) Event Recieved  but no action taken

 Name: VolumeMount/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPVOL_ES

hal_interface.c:187 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:261 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPV 

```

Si os fijais.. parece que no hay evento de eject.

IvmConfigMappings:

```

<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdc" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" />

<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdd" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom1" />

```

Fstab:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,user,exec,unhide

        0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/grabadora  auto            noauto,user,exec

        0 0

```

Alguno tiene alguna idea sobre que puede pasar? Que estoy haciendo mal?

Un saludo y gracias!!!!

----------

## psm1984

A mi me pasaba mas o menos eso con las cvs, hasta que me pase a las versiones ya existentes en el portage y se soluciono. Hicistes el etc-update ¿no?

----------

## Tanisete

Si, lo hice, pero nada... de hecho he probado con lo que hay en el portage (tanto en ARCH como en ~ARCH) y en el cvs de ivman y nada... sigue pasando lo mismo... no me desmonta... el caso es que si que lo desmonta si se monta en /media/... con /dev/hdc... no se no se... sera cosa de udev?

Un saludo y gracias!

----------

## psm1984

Te pongo las versiones con las que me funciona bien:

*  sys-apps/hal

      Latest version available: 0.2.98-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.98-r1

*  sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 0.22-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.22-r1

*  sys-apps/ivman [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.3

      Latest version installed: 0.3

----------

## Tanisete

Bueno, a ver, he encontrado una forma con la cual funciona... a ver que opinais:

He sustiutido en las lineas del fstab anterior, "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" por "/mnt/hdc" y asi si funciona. Esto me hace pensar dos posibles causas:

a) Mi IvConfigMappings.xml estaba mal. Era este:

```

<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdc" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" />

<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdd" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom1" />

```

b) Hal o ivman se lian con los mappings, y si les mola al montar, pero no al desmontar...

Hay algo de malo en tener esa linea de esa forma? Es mejor ponerla a /dev/cdroms?

Un saludo a todos!!

----------

## pibelss

Hola, tengo un problema al hacer el emerge de ivman y no entiendo por que puede ser. Portage me responde con lo siguiente:

```
bash-2.05b# emerge ivman

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-kernel/linux-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

bash-2.05b# emerge -p ivman

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-0.22-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-030

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.2.98-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ivman-0.3

```

Utilizo el kernel 2.6.9-rc1 con los parches  nitro 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Gracias

----------

## AnFe

haz #emerge -C linux-headers

luego #emerge linux26-headers

y por ultimo otra vez #emerge ivman

un saludo

----------

## psm1984

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> haz #emerge -C linux-headers
> 
> luego #emerge linux26-headers
> 
> y por ultimo otra vez #emerge ivman
> ...

 

Te recomiendo que primero hagas un 

quickpkg linux-headers 

y si se puede un 

emerge -B linux26-headers

para luego el 

emerge -C linux-headers

emerge -K linux26-headers

Lo digo porque hubo gente que se quedo sin kernel-headers.

----------

## Mich buchanan

Hola buenas, acabo de intentar activar ivman, creo q he hecho todo que tenía que hacer, he cambiado el sistema para udev, y he instalado dbus, hal e ivman, los servicios se inician bien excepto ivman:

 *Quote:*   

> baywatch-1 mich # /etc/init.d/ivman start
> 
>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                                                 [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                       [ ok ]
> ...

 

Tenéis idea de por qué no llega a iniciarse correctamente el servicio?

Sin embargo aunque nunca llegue a dar el [ok], si que me monta los cds, al menos uno de ellos, por lo que el otro debe de estar mal configurado en el fstab me imagino.

Actualizo: monta y desmonta las dos unidades de DVD y DVDR perfectamente, pero el ivman sigue como colgado sin llegar a dar el [ OK ]

Y si se me ocurre añadir ivman al runlevel default, al arrancar se queda con estos errores y no termina el arranque.

----------

## navegante

Actualización de la guia (más bien una reescritura de la misma), le falta la ultima parte que creo es la más importante, denme chance y la completo, pero para alguien que había preguntado sobre esto, aquí esta. Saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Esto... ¿no sería conveniente emerger udev en algún punto?

----------

## ArsDangor

Interesante howto. En cuanto tenga tiempo me lo aplico.  :Smile: 

 *navegante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # echo "sys-apps/ivman" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords (solo si quieres ~x86)
> 
> ...

 En esa línea te falta especificar la keyword que le quieres aplicar al paquete. Sería

```
echo "sys-apps/ivman ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 aunque por lo que acabo de ver, hay una versión de ivman marcada como x86, por lo que eso no haría falta a quienes quieran estar en estable.

Salu2, y gracias por el how-to.

----------

## FuckingFreaky

¿Alguien sabe por qué no está esto en el wiki en español? Alguna forma de avisar para que lo pongan ahí? Creo que es un how to de utilidad para todos los hispanoparlantes, no?

Aparte... ahora al iniciar al principio me salen unos cuantos mensajes de "Scanning modulenoséqué not found". ¿Alguien sabe qué puede ser? Lo que es el sistema me va perfecto de momento, sin ningún error ni nada.

Un saludo!

----------

## g0su

Me imagino que el señor navegante lo tendra en tareas pendiente, de todas formas usted puede igual que cualquier persona, si asi lo desea, portarlo usted mismo al wiki.

Navegante solo un punto, el demonio de hal es hald y no hal, por lo que es rc-update hald default. 

Muchas gracias por la guia puesto que ya tengo automount en el portatil X)

Nota: confirmo su perfecto funcionamiento en power pc, el ivman ahi que pasarlo a ~ppc y el resto esta en estable.

----------

